# Sandy paws message



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi...sent you a message about your pup's haircut...I love it. I am taking mine for haircuts,this week, and wanted your permission to copy the picture you have on this site.

Sorry to take up space here but guess you didn't notice you had a message, or maybe I did it wrong! 

Estelle and the bella sisters


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Well this proves I don't know what I am doing....meant to put it in the general discussion group.......


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

You can send her a private message by clicking her name. It will give you the option to do a private message.


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

I did do that...and it shows up on mine that I sent it...I assumed she just didn't notice that she had a message. But thanks I will go look again.....


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

She might see this thread, but I normally do that when I want to get someones attention, because it pops up.

I don't think she would mind you using the pic.....I take pictures off this site all the time


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks Linda ....I just wasn't sure that is proper to do that...didn't want to get in trouble....

By the way your little ones are adorable, love that sweater, did you make it?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

LOL! It never occurred to me when I printed out a picture of a haircut I liked that I might need permission

I wish I could knit. Instead I buy all my guys sweaters custom from Turkey. The sweaters are outstanding and so affordable. You should check this site out if you need sweaters. Free shipping too!! Probably the same price as Petsmart, but the sweaters actually fit like a glove!

www.royalfifi.net


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Estelle, I sent you a PM a while ago. Did you receive it? As I said, I'll send you the pics tomorrow when I have a little more time. You can also take them from the forum as I consider it a compliment and my groomer will be thrilled when I tell her about all the great comments Tyler's haircut has evoked.


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Got your message Mary...thank you...look forward to receiving the pictures.
One question can you approximate how long his hair is? Or has your groomer told you what size clippers or guard she uses. I have been doing it myself and only use scissors...Need a professional to tidy this all up and then maybe I can keep it up for awhile. 

Here is a picture of the Bella sisters...Out Izzy reminds me of Tyler...maybe she will look as good as he does by the end of this week...

lfung5 (sorry I don't remember your name and afraid to go back and look and lose all of this) Thanks for the link to the sweaters...I have spent sometime in Turkey and just loved it...it would be an extra treat to order couple from there. 

Thanks to all..... the Bella sisters will be looking a lot spiffier (is that a word) by the end of the week.:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

How did the Bella sisters make out with their haircuts, Estelle? I hope you were happy with them and will post pictures soon.


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

sandypaws said:


> How did the Bella sisters make out with their haircuts, Estelle? I hope you were happy with them and will post pictures soon.


Hi Mary ...she did really good, not as good as your groomer but hopefully she will get better. Having trouble posting pictures, will try again later. I will put them up in the right section this time! Thanks again for your help.

Estelle and the Bella Sisters


----------

